# Vicki's cajeta/dulce de leche recipe ??????



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Would someone please post Vicki's recipe for cajeta/dulce de leche? I'm hopeing either Vicki or Sara (or who ever else might have it) will be sweet and share this with the rest of us. I'm sure I'm not the only one who needs new ways to use up my milk. 

If someone will share the recipe I'll be really grateful.....

Tamera


----------

